# Fav Pokemon????



## hollowbunnie (May 5, 2015)

Heyyyy everyone! I know a lot of us are pokemon trainers!!! Id like to know your favourite!! Mine is eevee !!!


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 5, 2015)

Can you guess mine? 

Ps. Which one is your favorite eeveelution?


----------



## darkzero (May 6, 2015)




----------



## hollowbunnie (May 6, 2015)

Its a toss up between espeon and sylveon!


----------



## mayorofparadise (May 6, 2015)

mudkip :3


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 6, 2015)

My favorites are:
Buizel/Floatzel, who I used to take the form of all the time,
Kokoromori, mostly the heart nose,
Noivern, probably the only pokemon I like purely due to bad*** level,
Munchlax, who I don't have a proper doll of,
Swampert, 
Shandera,
and Drifblim.
On the legendary side of things, Kyo wins.

Funny enough, the reference I use for my maid is a mix of Swampert and Kyo zel.

Note that two of these pokemon were referred to by Japanese name because I know Generation 5 pokemon by their Japanese names, i.e. Tsutaaja.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 6, 2015)

Cofagrigus of course.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

totodile


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

Scolipede, hands down.


----------



## Khaelis (May 6, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Scolipede, hands down.



^

P.S. I love you for liking Scolipede. X)


----------



## Soda Fox (May 6, 2015)

Eevee is my favorite, also.  My favorite Eeveeloution is Umbreon.

My second favorite pokemon are Vulpix/Ninetails and Growlithe/Arcanine.


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

Khaelis said:


> P.S. I love you for liking Scolipede. X)



There is no way not to love the Poison Queen. There is no salvation.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 7, 2015)

Quagsire is my favorite.


----------



## Astro Cake (May 7, 2015)

My favorite is Glaceon and my favorite legendary is Jirachi.


----------



## pocky (May 8, 2015)

Gengar is the best Pokemon


----------



## AnimeTrixle (May 8, 2015)

Lucario is the best to me!


----------



## kasane (May 8, 2015)

Favourite Pokemon is 420Blaziken, favourite Legendary is Dankrai Darkrai, and the Pokemon that I can't help but love is Wooper <3


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 8, 2015)

AnimeTrixle said:


> Lucario is the best to me!



I don't care much for Lucario, but I like Korrina's Lucario, such a cute story!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 8, 2015)

No way! Same here!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

We have a thread also wrong place.

Well...

Umbreon, Dragonite, Persian, Milotic, Gengar, Ninetales, Espeon..


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2015)

Please use the existing thread for this, thanks.


----------

